# Cycling Forum



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

DW is up there at the top of forums for detailing. 

What is the equivalent for cycling, which covers off the different types of cycling?

(So I can go on there and ask a load of noob pointless posts)

PS: Maybe a dedicated cycling room should be placed on here??


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Pinkbike
I don't use it much, much the same I don't use this site as much for detailing related issues and info.
More just to have a wonder round


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2017)

One of the things I like about DW is the quality of contributions made on non detailing topics. There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable people around who also happen to like a clean car.

I would welcome on here a dedicated cycling sub thread (maybe under sports & fitness).


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Bikeradar is a great site, the forums are very helpful.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Stokie said:


> Bikeradar is a great site, the forums are very helpful.


+1 for Bike Radar. Cycle Chat seems good, with a wider variety of forums, abeit some what quieter.


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm on time trialling forum, that's pretty specific though. Got to say this is a great forum for the depth on conversation and knowledge on more than just cars!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stokie said:


> Bikeradar is a great site, the forums are very helpful.


I pop on bike radar, starting to go on there more often, do get some gloaters on there, although they get a grilling from time to time.


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

BikeRadar is a great forum ,plenty of good information on there


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I use WeightWeenies alot. Great site for info.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Bikeradar for me too

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

